# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Arduino WEB

## iesācējs

Sveiki visiem. 
Sākšu ar to ka esmu totāls iesācējs, ar arduino ņemos apmēram mēnesi. Šo to esmu iemācījos un sapratis, māku ieslēgt izslēgt izejas, nolasīt analogos datus, arī pogas māku izmantot un uztasīt pulksteni, kas konkrētos laikos dara tam uzdotās darbības. maku arī dimmēt ledus izmantojot PWM signālu. Ir sanācis salikt eksperimāntalos nolūkos pāris verķus. Mācos lēnām, pārsvarā pētot kādus gatavus projektus, mēģinot tos rediģēt un saprast kura komanda ko dara. Tā kā esmu dzimis padomju laikos mana bērnība nav sastāvējusi no kompjiem, līdz ar to manas programmēšanas zināšanas ir pašvakas, sen atpakaļ skolā ir izmēģināts beisiks uz krievu bekām un nedaudz vēlāk turbopaskals. pirms ķēros pie arduino, izlasīju vienu referātu par C++. Ir arī pamatīgas problēmas ar svešvalodām, tāpēc mācību materiālus nesanāk atrast. Tāpēc vēršos pie profiņiem.
Lieta tāda, ka vēlos uztaisīt no WEB vadāmu projektu, ir arduino un tīkla karte. ir pamēģināts šis tas, un nosūtīt datus uz lapu nav problēmas, bet neesmu sapratis kā nolasīt datus no lapas un nosūtīt tos arduino apstrādei. Mana vēlme, lai web lapā nospiežot pogu b1 arduino programma mainīgais a=1, vai arī mainīgais b ir vienāds ar cipariem teksta laukā T1. SD karti pagaidām neizmantoju, visu progu rakstu iekš arduino, vai būs kāda atšķirība ja izmantošu SD karti Web lapas saglabāšanai. Ideālā variantā būtu ja kāds man iedotu pavisam promitīvu kodu ar datu nolasīšanu no web ar skaidrojumiem LV valoda. Jo vienīgais ko esmu sapratis, ka lai iegūtu datus tiek izmantota funkcija client.read(), bet kā viņai pateikt konkrēti ko lasīt nesaprotu, varbūt daru ko pilnīgi nepareizi.

----------


## Powerons

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/747...atiz%C4%81cija

Darīt jau tā var, bet man liekās ka web labāk likt uz 
Raspberry PI

 Kaut ko līdzīgi kā šinī projektā:

----------


## iesācējs

Šo projektu jau apskatīju, man tas baigi visu sadārdzina tāpēc pagaidām šo domu neizskatu. Un gribas man iemācīties programmēt arduino, tāpēc arī prasu padomu konkrēta lietā.

----------


## sasasa

Ja tik vien tā vajadzība, tad iespējams tev pietiek tikai ar esp8266 un Arduino nemaz nav vajadzīgs. Tas protams, ja nav vajadzīgs pieslēgums ar vadu un pietiek ar wifi

----------


## iesācējs

Lieta tāda ka arduino un tīkla karte viņam jau ir. kā jau rakstīju šo to jau maku, bet nesaprotu kā veikt konkrētu darbību, likt arduino nolasīt konkrētus datus no web lapas, vai no lapas nosūtīt uz arduino lai tas apstrādā un tālāk izmanto pēc vajadzības. Pagaidām tikai mācos, ja iemācīšos iespējams taps kāds nopietns projekts ar.
Bez neta man jau 2 projekti ir padomā no kuriem viens taps pa visam drīz, gaidu detaļas.

----------


## dainisx

Kas, tieši sadārdzina - ja, tas, ka jāiegādajas Raspbeery PI, SD karte, wifi karte. Es tavā vietā liktu to OpenHab uz jau esošā kompīša un nevajag neko pagaidām piepirkt klāt, lai sāktu izmantot OpenHab un arduino. Kad jau būsi ticis līdz reāli strādājošam projektam tad arī varēs domāt kur to Openhabu turēt. Es arī sāku apgūt Arduino pārs mēnešus atpakaļ, ņemot vērā, ka ar programmēšanu iepriekš vispār nebiju saskāries, ir sanācis izmantojot Arduino un OpenHab šo pārs mēnešu laikā uztaisīt automātiku mājas apkurei ar granulu katlu, automātiku dārza apgaismojumam uz gaismas un kustības sensoriem ar iespēju to visu vadīt no mobilā telefona. Un manuprāt pagaidām lielākā priekšrocība izmantojo Openhab ir tā, ka lai no ārpasaules pieslēgtos pie sava Openhab nevajag obligāti būt ārējai reālajai IP adresei. Nākamais solis, ko mēģināšu apgūt - pievienot bezvadu sensorus (izmantojot šo iespēju www.mysensors.org pagaidām gaidu daļas no ebay)  Arduino un datus nosūtīt uz Openhab.
Protams ka neatbildēju uz tavu tiešo jautājumu, bet tikai padalījos ar savu niecīgo pieredzi uz Arduino.
Un šeit ir daudz aprakstu padomju laika valodā par šo tēmu

----------


## iesācējs

Kārtīgi neesmu iedziļinājies tajā OpenHab, bet šķiet ka tur vis pamata uz ieslēgt izslēgt, man vairāk interesē dimmešena, tas ir PWM. Bet nu cik atradu vienu mācību lapu par arduino web programmēšanu, secināju ka manam smadzenēm būs laikam par grūtu saprast kā var nosūtīt ciparus no web lapas teksta lauka uz arduino, un ja arī tas ir iespējams, tad varētu būt ka ta programma sanāk nenormāli liela, jo pāris pogas jau aizņem 70% no uno atmiņas. Laikam jau būs jāmeklē kādas ir iespējas kaut ko veidot ar ārējo lapu.

----------


## Powerons

Kādu laiku atpakaļa atkārtoju šo projektu
http://www.ulrichradig.de/home/index.php/avr/eth_m32_ex

Daudz jau tanī atmelī vietas webam nav.

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/650...light=ENC28J60





> Kārtīgi neesmu iedziļinājies tajā OpenHab, bet šķiet ka tur vis pamata uz ieslēgt izslēgt, man vairāk interesē dimmešena,


 Ir OpenHab arī dimēšana, un ja gribās var dimēr arī gaismas ķermeņus, kas maina krāsas.

----------


## dainisx

> Kārtīgi neesmu iedziļinājies tajā OpenHab, bet šķiet ka tur vis pamata uz ieslēgt izslēgt, man vairāk interesē dimmešena, tas ir PWM. Bet nu cik atradu vienu mācību lapu par arduino web programmēšanu, secināju ka manam smadzenēm būs laikam par grūtu saprast kā var nosūtīt ciparus no web lapas teksta lauka uz arduino, un ja arī tas ir iespējams, tad varētu būt ka ta programma sanāk nenormāli liela, jo pāris pogas jau aizņem 70% no uno atmiņas. Laikam jau būs jāmeklē kādas ir iespējas kaut ko veidot ar ārējo lapu.


 Re, būs arī pamācība OPENHAB par RGB led lentu dimmēšanu, tiesa gan ne padomju valodā.

----------


## Obsis

1)Arduino.cc ir ļoti labs teh forums. 
2)Gan torrentreactor gan daudz kur citur ir simtiem grāmatu un desmitiem patiesi labu par Arduino programmēšanu, C++ programmēšanu un vispār Arduino ierīču būvēšanu. Miljoni lapu.
3)Ja grūši ar valodām - Latviešu valoda ir maza valoda, gribi izdzīvot - ir jāmācās. bet kamēr neesi samācījies, neskatoties uz visām kroplībām kas piemīt mašīntulkojumiem, varu ieteikt vai nu http://translate.google.com vai arī w.Tilde.lv
RE:<<<programma sanāk nenormāli liela, jo pāris pogas jau aizņem 70% no uno atmiņas>>>
Es gan parasti nevis Uno bet Nano lietāju, vai ja nav gana tad Mega. Tur ir iespējams softu rakstīt nevis ar C++ bet uzreiz mikrokodos, ir mums tāds zēns kas prot labi, un tad softs sanāk štengri īsāks, vismaz reizs trīs, ja ne trīsdesmit.

----------

